# Czytać się



## jacquesvd

My Polish is entirely passive and I therefore write in English. Why does ‚czytać’ become reflexive in this sentence „dlaczego tak trudno się teraz czytać?
Thanks in advance to whoever can help me on this


----------



## zaffy

That sentence is incorrect. Where did you get it from? Or did you make it up?


----------



## ornityna

This could go either:
_Dlaczego tak trudno się teraz czyta?_
or
_Dlaczego tak trudno (jest) teraz czytać? _
Both mean more or less: _'_Why is it so hard to read these days?'

_Czytać _(as well as almost every verb) can go with _się_ when it is used in an impersonal, general meaning. It is similar to Spanish _se lee, se escribe _etc_._
Examples:
_Tą książkę czyta się łatwo. '_It is easy to read this book'
_W tym parku spaceruje się przyjemnie. '_It is nice to walk in this park'


----------



## jacquesvd

zaffy said:


> That sentence is incorrect. Where did you get it from? Or did you make it up?


It’s a sentence from Justyna Sobolewska, the literature critic of Polityka



ornityna said:


> This could go either:
> _Dlaczego tak trudno się teraz czyta?_
> or
> _Dlaczego tak trudno (jest) teraz czytać? _
> Both mean more or less: _'_Why is it so hard to read these days?'
> 
> _Czytać _(as well as almost every verb) can go with _się_ when it is used in an impersonal, general meaning. It is similar to Spanish _se lee, se escribe _etc_._
> Examples:
> _Tą książkę czyta się łatwo. '_It is easy to read this book'
> _W tym parku spaceruje się przyjemnie. '_It is nice to walk in this park'


Thank you very much: I didn’t see the similarity between ‚en invierno se leen más libros que en verano’ and ’dlaczego tak trudno się teraz czyta’.


----------



## zaffy

jacquesvd said:


> It’s a sentence from Justyna Sobolewska, the literature critic of Polityka



Are you sure it was worded like that? A Polish native would never say such a sentence.


----------



## jacquesvd

zaffy said:


> Are you sure it was worded like that? A Polish native would never say such a sentence.


Yes. I expressly double checked. Justyna Sobelewska is a Polish native, has a universitarian degree in Polish and is well known for her literary reviews


----------



## ornityna

Maybe it was a typo, because it doesn't make sense.


----------



## jacquesvd

ornityna said:


> Maybe it was a typo, because it doesn't make sense.





ornityna said:


> Maybe it was a typo, because it doesn't make sense.


yes, I had a typo in my original request. In my response to your first intervention I had it right ‚dlaczego tak trudno się teraz czyta’ and that was also one of the possible sentences you offered. I double checked several times the header and responded this to Zaffy never realising that I had a typo in my original request.


----------



## zaffy

jacquesvd said:


> I double checked several times the header and responded this to Zaffy never realising that I had a typo in my original request.



That's why I said it was not possible to be said/written by a Polish native


----------

